# Guilty!!! Edge Pee-er!!!



## princessre

Okay, Casanova has always been an edge pee-er. :blink: It's one of his two faults that I wished I could change. 

Finally, I broke down and got one of those pee pad holders (even though it doesn't go with our "decor"). And the first thing he does is pee on the edge of that. So now there is alot of pee on the plastic edge.:smpullhair: 

Am I just going to be cleaning the edge of that plastic instead of cleaning the floor from now on? :blink: I'm thinking maybe it was easier just to clean the floor? Does it get better?

Are there any tricks to this? Once I read to put a plastic bottle in the middle of the pad and let him aim for that?! That sounded really moronic due to splatter effect....I thought about taking a red marker and making a bullseye in the middle of the pad....As you can see, I am willing to try anything!! Help!!!


----------



## Maglily

What if you overlapped 2 pee pads, he may go for the edge in the middle. That's frustrating when they go on the edge, Jodi did this too (eventually he went outside) and I felt I might as well have no pad there at all.


----------



## allheart

Awwww the little guy is perfect. I agree with Brenda, maybe try adding another pad, and over lap it. See if that will work.


----------



## Johita

What kind of holder did you get? I got the one with 3 walls around it so Aolani has less edges to pee on, but of course every now and then he still has to pee on the edge. i try to catch him doing it and in the middle of his pee i will pick him up and put him closer to the middle of the pad.


----------



## lori

Yep, we have an edge pee-er at my house too!! I bought one of the pad holders with the hope that it would end Kodie's bad aim. Nope. No such luck. Tried putting a few extra pads underneath the holder with just a little tiny bit of the pad showing to hopefully "catch" any overflow, and nope, he would just try and stand on the very edge of the holder and aim for the wee bit of pad showing.:smpullhair: Next I tried overlapping a few pads over top of the holder to catch any spills and that has worked a little better. Thank God we have hardwood floors and not carpeting!! :blink: I am thinking of giving this a try though.....

Four Paws Wee-Wee Pad on Target Trainer at PETCO


----------



## lori

Johita said:


> What kind of holder did you get? I got the one with 3 walls around it so Aolani has less edges to pee on, but of course every now and then he still has to pee on the edge. i try to catch him doing it and in the middle of his pee i will pick him up and put him closer to the middle of the pad.


That sounds just like the one I am thinking of trying....is it by Four Paws? Right now I just have the flat one.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Matilda also goes right next to the edge, :blink: she's had the whole pee pad and still goes on the edge. Lucky for me she only uses them at night.


----------



## Johita

lori said:


> That sounds just like the one I am thinking of trying....is it by Four Paws? Right now I just have the flat one.


 
Yes, that's the one we have. I put it on top of some floor mats that I bought at home depot though I'm thinking of putting a vinyl floor on top of those mats as I think vinyl will be easier to clean and any pee that gets on the mat won't get on my floors (sometimes the pee goes through the crack of the mats so I have pee pads under the mats where they meet as well just in case). It's all about layering at my house.


----------



## spookiesmom

I'm thinking about getting a cheap shower curtain, cutting it in maybe 4ths, put the pee pad on that.


----------



## tamizami

i hate when stu does this and in fact, when we travel, i have started hauling them out for potty breaks instead of using the pee pads because of this. anyway....i bet you can train him to go in the middle, but it would take constant watching of potty habits and treats.


----------



## Johita

tamizami said:


> i hate when stu does this and in fact, when we travel, i have started hauling them out for potty breaks instead of using the pee pads because of this. anyway....i bet you can train him to go in the middle, but it would take constant watching of potty habits and treats.


 
Yep, it takes constant watching. Aolani has gotten a lot better and for about a week and a half I have not seen any edge peeing, but I hope I didn't just jinx myself.


----------



## princessre

Johita said:


> What kind of holder did you get? I got the one with 3 walls around it so Aolani has less edges to pee on, but of course every now and then he still has to pee on the edge. i try to catch him doing it and in the middle of his pee i will pick him up and put him closer to the middle of the pad.


I have the Iris Pad Holder. It does have different edges. You're right, I should just nudge him when he is on the edge. 



tamizami said:


> i hate when stu does this and in fact, when we travel, i have started hauling them out for potty breaks instead of using the pee pads because of this. anyway....i bet you can train him to go in the middle, but it would take constant watching of potty habits and treats.


Thanks for the great suggestions, Tami and everyone else!! I guess I really should just use treats to entice Casanova to go in the middle!! As much as it was bothering me, I don't know why I didn't think to do that....I just hated to interrupt him while he was peeing. He only circles 30 times....but I think I do need to try to train him out of the habit. I'll probably be wondering why I didn't do it earlier! I'll report back!


----------



## pammy4501

Frankie is an edge pee'er too. He is a leg lifter, so sometimes his aim is a little off. I am ordering one of these for him!





 
He does seem to like to aim at something, and this is scent enhanced.


----------



## sones

I have the iris pad holder too, and ever since he turned 4 months old he has been putting his two front paws on the pee pad, and one of his hind legs on the carpet with his left leg sticking up (lifting his leg a bit) which causes all his pee to go on the plastic pee holder! It drives me nuts, but he only does it every now and then as he mostly squats still.. SIGH


----------



## jmm

Take a 2 liter soda bottle and wrap a pee pad around it. Put that in the middle and see what you get.


----------



## Sandcastles

"Thanks for the great suggestions, Tami and everyone else!! I guess I really should just use treats to entice Casanova to go in the middle!! As much as it was bothering me, I don't know why I didn't think to do that....*I just hated to interrupt him while he was peeing. He only circles 30 times*....but I think I do need to try to train him out of the habit. I'll probably be wondering why I didn't do it earlier! I'll report back"

I needed that laugh - you are a wonderful mom!


----------



## princessre

pammy4501 said:


> Frankie is an edge pee'er too. He is a leg lifter, so sometimes his aim is a little off. I am ordering one of these for him!
> 
> Amazon.com: THIS SCENTATTRACT FIRE HYDRANT: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> He does seem to like to aim at something, and this is scent enhanced.


Please let me know when you get it!! I would love to know if it works or not.




jmm said:


> Take a 2 liter soda bottle and wrap a pee pad around it. Put that in the middle and see what you get.


Great idea about wrapping the soda bottle!! I'm kind of excited to see what's going to happen now that you put it that way. Hopefully the "see what you get" is not a prank. :HistericalSmiley:




Sandcastles said:


> "Thanks for the great suggestions, Tami and everyone else!! I guess I really should just use treats to entice Casanova to go in the middle!! As much as it was bothering me, I don't know why I didn't think to do that....*I just hated to interrupt him while he was peeing. He only circles 30 times*....but I think I do need to try to train him out of the habit. I'll probably be wondering why I didn't do it earlier! I'll report back"
> 
> I needed that laugh - you are a wonderful mom!


Allie, seriously I think 30 loops is underestimating....You'd think he doesn't really need to go, but then he always does....


----------



## Snowbody

Tyler used to be more of an edge peer but he almost always hits the middle area now. In my bedroom I have two pads next to each other, overlapping a little. That might help...a bigger surface and sort of an edge. I don't use any frame at all. The thing I would worry about with the hydrant or coke bottle is that Tyler would lift his leg, like he does outdoors and that's far worse to me. He's a squatter in the house (squatter's rights :HistericalSmiley and a leg lifter outside. Treats might help the Cas man. Good luck!


----------



## Cosy

I've heard of some using boot trays. They have a lip so that the dog has to step into the tray.


----------



## angel's mom

Would a potty pad in a litter box work?


----------



## malteseboy22

So I have the same Iris holder and Max is doing the same thing. So today I decided to put the pee pad over top making it curl upwards. What do you know it worked, so far keep the fingers crossed. He went like everytime close to the middle. So I tried the extra pee pad on the floor does not work, dont waste your time. Try it it worked. So don't fasten it in just lay the pad on top so it forces him to go in..Yes also i am very tired of wiping the floor...lol


----------



## uniquelovdolce

dolce drives me crazy with this , i have tried using to but then **** go on the edge of that , i also pick him up mid pee n place him on the middle , sometimes he goes ok other times the edge... grrrr.. im thinking maybe its about time to start taking dolce out and forget pee pads , is this possible? how many times do pups go when u take them outside. cause dolce seems to pee alot , even if its just a tiny bit.


----------



## Johita

malteseboy22 said:


> So I have the same Iris holder and Max is doing the same thing. So today I decided to put the pee pad over top making it curl upwards. What do you know it worked, so far keep the fingers crossed. He went like everytime close to the middle. So I tried the extra pee pad on the floor does not work, dont waste your time. Try it it worked. So don't fasten it in just lay the pad on top so it forces him to go in..Yes also i am very tired of wiping the floor...lol


 
I do that too. I don't flatten the back of the pad and instead lean it against the back wall of the holder.


----------



## michellerobison

I guess you can put a miniature tree in the middle....
Wonder if cutting a little piece of old pad w/ a little pee on it,sticking it in the middle will help. Rylee tends to pee where he's peed before,might get him used to it.
We did a similar technique to litterbox train our skunk..Clean the little box,put in fresh litter and place one tiny poo inside, he would use it.

We just have Rylee pee outside ,easier ,especially w/ 5!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

u had a skunk ? :huh:


michellerobison said:


> I guess you can put a miniature tree in the middle....
> Wonder if cutting a little piece of old pad w/ a little pee on it,sticking it in the middle will help. Rylee tends to pee where he's peed before,might get him used to it.
> We did a similar technique to litterbox train our skunk..Clean the little box,put in fresh litter and place one tiny poo inside, he would use it.
> 
> We just have Rylee pee outside ,easier ,especially w/ 5!


----------



## princessre

uniquelovdolce said:


> u had a skunk ? :huh:


OMG, I totally missed that! :w00t:

I would love to hear about pet skunks! Obsessed with animals!


----------



## malteseboy22

Yes totally Michelle tell us about the skunk I think you should start a thread right now...he he..unusual animals that you have not a dog or cat.


----------



## michellerobison

jmm said:


> Take a 2 liter soda bottle and wrap a pee pad around it. Put that in the middle and see what you get.


I bet he'd think it's a pee pad pole,..I think they just like a more clear target.....


----------



## mss

When my Spunky was a puppy, I got him to go in the middle of the pad by surrounding it with something that would help his paws distinguish the edge of the pad (and make it a little uncomfortable to stand on the edge). 

It was some interlocking "woven" vinyl squares intended for kennels or stalls to keep feet/hooves off the wet surface. I cut some of them in half with shears because it didn't take the full size of the square for his feet to know where he was. (Keeping his foot pads trimmed clean of fur helped,too.)

(Edited to add: I believe it was this, called Dri-Dek http://www.alliedproductsllc.com/dri_dek_patios_sunrooms_floors.php They had it at (shudder) petland 14 years ago) 

Something else rough but not porous might work, too, perhaps strips of a kitchen sink mat turned upside down? I may have even done that--Or a bath mat with those little suction cups on the bottom. Anything the little paws can tell is not the nice absobent pad. 

Eventually he didn't need it anymore.


----------



## maltlovereileen

LOL... I don't know why but this thread is giving me the giggles 

I like the makeshift fireplug idea... makes sense

Daisy is a frequent "misser" ... I've laughed with DH on many occasions that she doesn't seem to know where her butt is  - spins and spins with great purpose and ends up pointed in the wrong direction  (Happily, I've moved her pad to just outside the dog door so it isn't nearly half as distressing as it used to be when it was near the kitchen)


----------



## Toby Cooper

*Have you tried baby's mattress pad*

Hi,

I had the same problem with Toby peeping on the edge of pee pad, so I went to Wal-Mart and bought a mattress pad in baby department there are two of them in a package and they are washable, I hang them to dry.

I put the pad down first and the dog pee pad on top of it, that way the mattress pad catches the pee that gets on the edge. It sure helps as all I have is carpet in my house.

Linda and Toby :thumbsup:


----------



## cleex1004

I trained Louis to pee in the middle and it didn't take too long either. I only gave him treats when he when he peed in the middle and he finally caught on. Now if I could get him to stop stepping in it. :blink:


----------



## albert gonzalesjr

MY PUPPY Sparky has seemed to grow overnight. It's been about a week or two he picks up his leg to pee. And he seems to do it just wherever he pleases. I need help!!! How do I train him to stop doing that everywhere. Also he like biting for attention one ones foot. Not a hard bite to draw blood but just a bite to say " hey, look at me!! I'm down here." I need help on advice to get him to stop doing this be cause it gets irritating at times.


----------

